# No Filters To Optimize



## Joppnl (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello,

normally i do not get this message but now I do:

this is the situation: (see attached file)

The measurement is after I did apply some EQ but that is running without REW now so it's a clean measurement.

I added a kind of housecurve: +6dB from 40Hz to +0dB @100Hz where I want REW to add it starting from 42Hz.

when I try to generate the filters (match response to target) REW says: No Filters To Optimize

What am I doing wrong??

Thank you!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Your entire measurement is below the Target. REW won’t recommend filters when the measurement is below the target. Re-position the trace so that its peaks and valleys are a good midpoint.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Joppnl (Nov 2, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Your entire measurement is below the Target. REW won’t recommend filters when the measurement is below the target. Re-position the trace so that its peaks and valleys are a good midpoint.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thank you Wayne,

may-be you can help me out here:

I only want to add a kind of house curve starting from 100Hz down to in this casse 40Hz

As is visable in the picture the REW taargetline is in the middle @100hz and below.

I also 'instructed' REW to go from 40 to 100Hz.

So...how can I do that even if beyond 100Hz there is a big drop?

Thank you!


----------



## Joppnl (Nov 2, 2010)

Well....

tested it tonight...can't get it to work with REW however, within the program I use for filtering (eq. APO)I can add a low or high shelve filter which allows me to add a house curve.

Filter : ON LS Fc 70 Hz Gain 10,86 dB
Filter : ON HS Fc 10579 Hz Gain 7,14 dB



So 1st flatten it with REW, 2nd add some salt/peppermanually...  

Thank you!


----------

